# Just started and my rating is already 4.73 wtf



## Jasonlowe2wd (Sep 25, 2016)

I just started this weekend in a brand new market (Tyler,Texas). They had free rides all weekend. I had 18 trips 15 ratings and 13 where 5 star. All rides where good no problems just a couple of dudebros treating the girls riding with him like crap. Do i need to worry about geting deactivated over dudebros rating low because most of my available time to drive will be full of them in this market on friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Jasonlowe2wd said:


> I just started this weekend in a brand new market (Tyler,Texas). They had free rides all weekend. I had 18 trips 15 ratings and 13 where 5 star. All rides where good no problems just a couple of dudebros treating the girls riding with him like crap. Do i need to worry about geting deactivated over dudebros rating low because most of my available time to drive will be full of them in this market on friday and Saturday nights.


Next week (wednesday the 5th, I think) it's Ladies nite at the Oil Palace.
Could be some decent $ for you guys in Tyler AND lots of horny chicks.

Ratings will even out in the 4 point 8 to 4 point 9 range after a couple hundred rides or so.
Wouldn't worry about that too much. Go hit that Oil Palace !


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Jasonlowe2wd said:


> I just started this weekend in a brand new market (Tyler,Texas). They had free rides all weekend. I had 18 trips 15 ratings and 13 where 5 star. All rides where good no problems just a couple of dudebros treating the girls riding with him like crap. Do i need to worry about geting deactivated over dudebros rating low because most of my available time to drive will be full of them in this market on friday and Saturday nights.


That means you most likely got 1 4-star and 1 2-star rating or 2 3-star ratings. Need to figure out what went wrong on those 2 rides and correct it. Getting 3 and 2 star ratings means you really did something wrong. Where you late for the pickup, miss a turn, act rude etc...figure it out and improve.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> That means you most likely got 1 4-star and 1 2-star rating or 2 3-star ratings. Need to figure out what went wrong on those 2 rides and correct it. Getting 3 and 2 star ratings means you really did something wrong. Where you late for the pickup, miss a turn, act rude etc...figure it out and improve.


It's really not that serious.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> That means you most likely got 1 4-star and 1 2-star rating or 2 3-star ratings. Need to figure out what went wrong on those 2 rides and correct it. Getting 3 and 2 star ratings means you really did something wrong. Where you late for the pickup, miss a turn, act rude etc...figure it out and improve.


I know what went wrong.... OP picked up two asshats that gave 3 stars.
Other rides were 5 stars. 13 of them. I'd say let's look at the first 100.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Did you educate the new riders on the star system? Some people think that 3 or 4 stars is a good rating, and have no clue how the ratings work with Uber and Lyft.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> I know what went wrong.... OP picked up two asshats that gave 3 stars.
> Other rides were 5 stars. 13 of them. I'd say let's look at the first 100.


Pick up better passengers plain and simple. Not always the drivers fault.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mine was 4.33 after my first week, 1500something later I'm still at it. When you're new you'll make mistakes, you'll need a little stiff or tense (riders will pick up on it and mistake it for you being rude or whatever) 

Also any non five ☆ will make your rating drop dramatically for a while. The more rated trips you have, the less each one affects you. You'll be fine.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Keep driving it will get better.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

I always try to analyze what went wrong if I get a number of non-5 stars.
Check the car in the back and make sure its clean. One night I was running around and there was dried vomit on the outside of my car. Until one of my riders told me about it...I was not aware.
Make sure the car does not have a bad smell. Make sure you don't have a bad smell (Body Odor)
Make sure the music is not too loud.
Are you following the directions or are you making driving errors?
Do you converse with the passengers or do you just stare at them and stay quiet...being friendly will get you 5-stars.


----------



## Jasonlowe2wd (Sep 25, 2016)

I got compliments on how clean my car was and how good it smelled.had friendly conversations with every rider. Im not going to worry about it. Tyler just got flooded with so many drivers its not even worth driving right now.


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

I remember my rating was like 4.5 something on my second day. I'm at 4.72 after a month or so.

Yet every time I use Uber as a pax, I seem to always get a driver that's 4.9 or occasionally 4.8.. I guess there's some sort of survivorship bias in the active Uber driver population.


----------



## NewEnglander (Sep 20, 2016)

A low rating from a few passengers does not necessarily mean that you have done anything wrong. Some people are just a-holes. 

I had one rider who I opened the door for on pick up and drop off, made sure I asked and took her preferred route and made sure her door was on the curb side at drop off. She complimented me and made a point of saying that I would get a very high rating. She gave me a 4. Makes me wonder what an average driver would rate. 

Seriously, I have had pax give bad ratings for rush hour traffic. Don't worry about it.


----------



## MikeUberTYL (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm with Jason here. I drove out of town this weekend as part of a guaranteed incentive and my rating straight dropped to a 4.47 after my second weekend and got docked with Cleanliness complaints as my #1 thing. Gonna keep on it and go up from here and get back close to a 5!


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

It's not always going to be you. You can give a 10 star ride and someone will give you one star because that's their personality. Just make sure the payment gets cleared, that's the most important part.


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

I think the Rider Compliments feature would be helpful once you have a bunch of rides under your belt. If there's any category riders aren't complimenting you on or giving very few compliments, then it's probably something you'd need to work on.

I currently have 10 or so compliments and in every category except "cool car" understandably because I'm driving a 2001 car (the oldest allowed in SF)


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

The same here a,2002 lol looks OK from outside but very clean inside, got tow pax stated car appearance lol , what? DRIVE A 2010 for 1$ a mile? I've told many pax when they said I TOUGHT uber has new cars
Because I see all cars on my city are 2005+ , I had once one pax said man you drive old school car lol but he rated me 5.


----------

